# Live in Monroe out of city limits?



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey fellow Monroers... (or anyone else that answers the thread)

I live kind of near the walton EMC plant and I was wondering if its legal to own goats and pigs. I see the people down the street have horses and the people that live behind walton emc have cows. 
I have chickens as does a good many people around me. 

Id call the county but I dont know who to call and I always seem to get 'oh no thats not us Ill send you over here (continued..)'


Anyone know?


----------



## AQHARoper (Sep 15, 2009)

I live real close to you and have horses. Most livestock zoning in Walton Co. says a minimum of 3 acres for hooved animals. I think as long aas you are not in a subdivision and keep the pens cleaned you will be ok. There are some regulations on animal housing setbacks from property lines.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm. This could be a problem.
I have one acre and alot of it is covered in growth. Id like goats to go in and eat it up. Dont want it bush hogged for the mess it leaves behind.

Im pretty sure the people that has the horses down from me only own an acre and has 2 horses on it (doesnt mean its legal..)
The places Id have the goats would be away from everyone.

IDK if what I live in is considered a subdivision..
I guess it is because Im looking at the plat of the place and it says 
'I hereby certify that the subdivision plat shown hereon has been found to comply with the Lad Development Ordinance of Walton County, Georgia...'
But really what it is, is someone bought part of old cow pasture and put houses on it. Like one in front, one behind. There is a total of 20 of us on about 25 acres. Im lucky to buy the house in the back on one of the last lots. There is 40 acres of pasture and woods behind me.


----------



## browning84 (Sep 15, 2009)

I would say call Walton County’s zoning and planning office and give them your parcel number and ask for the current zoning for that parcel. Then ask for the zoning description and if it is not clear then ask them what animals are allowed for that zoning. You zoning can also be found on the Walton County GIS web site, do a parcel look up and turn the zoning layer on.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

This map has poor print but I think I am reading it right...
It has it listed as Zoned - A-2

And I think this other word next to it reads Parcel..
It says 43
Does that make sense?


----------



## browning84 (Sep 15, 2009)

It’s not likely that you are parcel 43, it is likely that, that is the lot number. An example of a parcel number in Monroe would be M14-59A (as listed on the examples page). Also for privacy reasons I wouldn’t list your parcel number in a public forum, just sayin. A2 is rural estate but you will have to call to get a full description of search Walton’s Zoning and Planning website if they have one.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks.
I called the zoning department and had to leave a message..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can have goats as long as you're not under protective convenents in a subdivision. My wife is the purchasing manager for the county and works right alongside the various department heads. I think Mike Martin is over the zoning department, he'd be the one to talk to. I can find out for sure for you.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I'm pretty sure you can have goats as long as you're not under protective convenents in a subdivision. My wife is the purchasing manager for the county and works right alongside the various department heads. I think Mike Martin is over the zoning department, I can find out for sure for you.



Well I called and left a message on zonings machine. Hope to hear back today.
Um I seriously doubt we are under any convenents (unless set by the county). 
We have a neighbor who 'houses' 8 dogs and considers rusted riding lawnmowers and busted vehicles yard art.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 15, 2009)

I have 3 acres out here where I live, our covenents say that I can have no more than one horse and no chickens.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

No chickens...but a horse?


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

They called me back but I missed the call. 
They lady left a message saying it is zoned A-2 A-2 rural estate agriculture. The min lot size is suppose to be 1.5 acres and my lot is 1.19. Any idea what this means?


----------



## browning84 (Sep 15, 2009)

It means call em back


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

browning84 said:


> It means call em back



Ok I called back. She said everything she has states that I can have 1 pig and 4 goats per acre. 

Now all I have to do is head up to the court house and check with my covenents.


----------



## browning84 (Sep 15, 2009)

Looky there. The covenant is something you should have signed and agreed to at closing; I would think you should have that on file. I f you didn’t sign one then you don’t have one, as far as I know.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

I wasnt there for the closing. They closed under my FILs name so all the paper work should be at their house. I called the court house and they said they have one for us but I have to go up there and get it. But Ill just wait till I go down to the inlaw friday. Its something about walking through metal detectors that makes me nervous


----------



## browning84 (Sep 15, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> Its something about walking through metal detectors that makes me nervous



Why???


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Why???



I just feel like Im about to get into trouble. lol 
But thanks for all your help and advice!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 15, 2009)

Even if your covenants say no goats, I would get one and make them tell me to get rid of it.  If a neighbor has the sort of yard art you describe the covenants are probably either not being enforced or not enforceable.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 15, 2009)

JustUs4All said:


> Even if your covenants say no goats, I would get one and make them tell me to get rid of it.  If a neighbor has the sort of yard art you describe the covenants are probably either not being enforced or not enforceable.



Ya I dont think anyone around here really cares. We all pretty much leave each other alone except when one is in need of help.


----------

